# Suggest me some good spot for camping in Toronto



## royjustin68 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello there, I am new here in Toronto since I am not familiar with the city I would like to know about a few places I can explore. I am joining a high school here, as a part of their extracurricular activities, they have these field trips for students. https://cestarhighschool.com/learning/extra-curricular-activities/
I am interested in camping and trekking so it would be great if someone can help me out with a few other places I can consider. Thank you


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

You can explore the Sandbanks Provincial Park located in Prince Edward County. It's 2.5 hours of drive from east of Toronto. This park has 549 campsites with special larger sites for group camping.


----------



## BonnieP (Jul 11, 2020)

*Thanks*

I'm also interested in some good spots in Toronto so hopefully we can get some more suggestions in this thread. 
My website


----------



## salman2113 (Sep 8, 2021)

yes i know aboud a great food station in massissauga toronto.
they have the fabulous funeral reception. 
you definitly visite this.


----------

